# Demo Team



## goodwrench_mc (Aug 20, 2006)

My son is on the demo team for the school where we train in the adult program. I have been helping with set-up, video recording and the sound system. The team is entertainment only, strictly non-competition. 

The team has grown from doing shows at small local events to doing shows at much larger events.

I am interested in hearing about any advise or comments about "Martial Arts Entertainment"


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 20, 2006)

Demo Team have there place in most Arts,th flashysuff is what most people want to see but I myself like the more pratial demo's. Like SD types stuff and pre-arranged kidnapping SD or how to defend against another child that is a bully.

Chip Townend folks puts on a great show, are youmore like that group.
Terry


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Aug 20, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Demo Team have there place in most Arts,th flashysuff is what most people want to see but I myself like the more pratial demo's. Like SD types stuff and pre-arranged kidnapping SD or how to defend against another child that is a bully.
> *Chip Townend folks puts on a great show, are youmore like that group.*
> Terry


 
I am not familiar with Chip Townend. The basic show is about 1/2 hour and is mostly group forms set to music, with a technique line, judo throws and my son and the other oldest kid doing weapons forms with music. It really draws a crowd, and lots of questions for the school owner after the show.


----------

